# First oil change



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

I have both a 2014 tiguan and 2015 gti. I changed the oil @ 5000 mile in both the first time, although vw says 10000 is the recommended interval. Funny thing, Audi recommends 5000 miles for the first change and has all along. As far as I can tell there is no difference within a specific engine family by brand.

As for the 10000 mile interval after the initial oil change, they both share the same disclaimer, i.e., except for short trips, extended cold or heat, towing, dusty etc.. Make up your own mind where you fall.


----------

